# English Teacher Job



## suzie sugijokanto (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, 

An English School is looking for some native English Teachers from English speaking countries, such as Americans, Australians, Canadians or British. An experience to teach in preparation class for SAT, IELTS or TOEFL will be prefreable. If you are interested, please contact me ASAP to get my email address. Last application: June 30, 2014.

You can pass this info to other expatriates who need a job in Surabaya.

Suzie


----------

